# Psych Ward Christmas Carols



## Kimmyshell (Dec 4, 2005)

Note: these are meant as a JOKE! Hopefully I do not offend anyone...

SCHIZOPHRENIA: Do You Hear What I Hear?

MULTIPLE PERSONALITY DISORDER: We Three Kings Disoriented Are

AMNESIA: I Don't Know if I'll be Home for Christmas

NARCISSISTIC: Hark the Herald Angels Sing About Me

MANIC: Deck the Halls and Walls and House and Lawn and Streets and Stores and Office and Town and Cars and Buses and Trucks and Trees and Fire Hydrants and...

PARANOID: Santa Claus is Coming to Get Me

BORDERLINE PERSONALITY DISORDER: Thoughts of Roasting on an Open Fire

PERSONALITY DISORDER: You Better Watch Out, I'm Gonna Cry, I'm Gonna Pout, Maybe I'll tell You Why

OBSESSIVE COMPULSIVE DISORDER: Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells...

AGORAPHOBIA: I Heard the Bells on Christmas Day But Wouldn't Leave My House

AUTISTIC: Jingle Bell Rock and Rock and Rock and Rock ...

SENILE DEMENTIA: Walking in a Winter Wonderland Miles From My House In My Slippers and Robe

OPPOSITIONAL DEFIANT DISORDER: I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus So I Burned Down the House

SOCIAL ANXIETY DISORDER: Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas While I Sit Here and Hyperventilate


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

:lol a my friend printed this out, decorated it and posted it on her dorm door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:haha - I love it.

Why doesn't this little guy have any arms?


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

Hehehe. That's great. :lol

I love


> AMNESIA: I Don't Know if I'll be Home for Christmas


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol i loved twisted christmas songs. My dad has a whole list of funny songs, none like that, but i love it.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

> PERSONALITY DISORDER: You Better Watch Out, I'm Gonna Cry, I'm Gonna Pout, Maybe I'll tell You Why


sounds like my kind of disorder (especially during the holidays)


----------



## SimpleThings18 (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: That's soo funny!


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm loving it! :haha 
Have you ever listened to the twisted christmas songs? They're hilarious. They're about all different subjects.


----------



## LibertadIlusoria (Dec 11, 2005)

:haha


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Love it! :banana


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Haha that was great! :lol


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Those are hilarious!


----------



## Chesca (Dec 15, 2005)

hahaha they're fab!


----------

